

Kuwait Bans the Use of Digital SLR Cameras in Public - hornokplease
http://www.kuwaittimes.net/read_news.php?newsid=MzAwMTg4ODg1

======
rbanffy
Would anyone like to attempt explaining the reasoning behind it? Is it a
religious concern?

